# avidemux2 & MPEG-4 AVC (x264)



## robbtek (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello ,

I've a FreeBSD 8 pc and I'm trying to install avidemux2 2.4.4_9 from ports with x264 support.

I've x264 installed from ports (x264-0.0.20100624)

I use default command [cmd=]cd /usr/ports/multimedia/avidemux2/ && make install clean[/cmd]

The installation dont found x264 library :


```
-- <Checking for x264>
-- <******************************>
-- Looking for include files USE_X264_H
-- Looking for include files USE_X264_H - found
-- Header x264.h Found
-- Looking for x264_encoder_open in x264
-- Looking for x264_encoder_open in x264 - not found
Lib not found
-- x264 support off
```
I'm trying to remove this version and I've installed x264-devel but I've a same problem .


In the avidemux2 gtk gui I dont find this video codec .

Where is the problem ? how I can fix It ?


Thanks


Paolo


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2010)

robbtek said:
			
		

> I've a FreeBSD 8 pc and I'm trying to install avidemux2 2.4.4_9 from ports with x264 support.


It does so by default.


----------



## robbtek (Aug 17, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It does so by default.



yes , but during the make install it does not find x264 library and in video codecs menu of avidemux it doesnt appears .


----------



## robbtek (Aug 18, 2010)

I try to deinstalling avidemux and x264 ports and reinstall it but I've not solve the problem.

Any solution ?

Thanks


----------



## robbtek (Aug 24, 2010)

I try to install avidemux2.5 from source but 



```
# sh bootStrap.sh

...

CMake Error at cmake/Ts.cmake:24 (MESSAGE):
  LRELEASE_EXECUTABLE-NOTFOUND not found - ts files can't be processed
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  cmake/Ts.cmake:119 (FIND_LRELEASE)
  po/CMakeLists.txt:10 (COMPILE_TS_FILES)


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
*** fail cmake ***
```


----------



## stefan@ (Sep 13, 2010)

*PR created*

Hi,

have you notified the port's maintainer about it?

Since I'm seeing the same problem but currently cannot work on it myself, I have filed a PR for it. See http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/150508. If anyone wants to provide patches, please send them as followups to that PR.

Regards,
Stefan


----------

